# How to remove a rope halter with a bridle on



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Why not just take it off before you put the bridle on? Or put it on over the bridle if you need it on a trail or a show?

Just wondering....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

SeeingSpots said:


> Why not just take it off before you put the bridle on? Or put it on over the bridle if you need it on a trail or a show?
> 
> Just wondering....


I can see where this would come in handy..When we're at shows, some of the horses would never be able to get their bridles on if they didn't have tie/down nosebands on. I've seen quite a few horses who anticipated being let go after the halter comes off (bad, but I've seen it happen), even if they're all tacked up. I've fixed it with the horses I ride, but a few of the horses I've seen needed to have something on their head or they wouldn't stand (let alone stand still) to be bridled. I haven't watched the video to comment, just wanted to give an example as to why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

wow that was interesting, though I think I would rather just teach my horse to stand still for the bridle instead of taking the halter off afterwards. I don't think I would like horse slobber all over my halter if it doesn't have to be.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've found it's actually easier and less stressful on young horses to put the bridle on underneath the halter to begin with, that way I don't have to put anything in the horse's mouth that I don't need.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> wow that was interesting, though I think I would rather just teach my horse to stand still for the bridle instead of taking the halter off afterwards. I don't think I would like horse slobber all over my halter if it doesn't have to be.


I agree all the horses I train are taught to stand still no matter what.

And yes why not put the bridle on under the halter??

Thats what I do :?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I never thought of going about it that way smrobs that a good one.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it's obviously not as a full time fix (because I'd get pretty annoyed, pretty quick lol), but as something to fall back on while fixing it maybe? I just use a lead around the neck near the poll..but to each their own.
As for the bridle under the halter..Since we don't tie with bits in (have had incidents with it in the past), it would be a bit difficult to put the halter over the bridle..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

ROFL - that's exactly the same way I learned (in 7th grade) to take off a bra while keeping my shirt on. And, as far as I can tell from these comments, much for the same reason...


----------



## AllHorseStuff (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree, it's a very good idea to teach your horse how to stand still.

I use this trick when I need to put a bridle on a horse that is not trained. That way I don't risk the horse taking off between taking off the halter and putting on the bridle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

serafina said:


> ROFL - that's exactly the same way I learned (in 7th grade) to take off a bra while keeping my shirt on. And, as far as I can tell from these comments, much for the same reason...


:shock: Didn't want to get slobber on it, or frightened of the girls running away????:rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^:rofl:


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

golden horse said:


> didn't want to get slobber on it, or frightened of the girls running away????


 :lol:


----------

